

Ask HN: Monitization via Job Boards? - chaosmachine

I have a niche tech resource site with 115K uniques a month. I've been trying various monitization strategies (ads, affiliate programs) with limited success.<p>At the moment, I'm looking into job boards (Job-a-matic, JobCoin, JobThread, etc), and wondering if they're worth trying. Have you had any success with these widget-ish job boards? Would I be better off building my own pay-to-post job board, or are these job networks really worth the 30 to 70 percent they take?
======
JacobAldridge
My understanding (note: limited) is that some of the more _profitable_ job
boards have been DIY - 37 Signals and Fog Creek [1] come to mind.

It seems that they offer a small number of job ads at any one time - the
boutique nature of the offering increases their value. So if you only want to
sell, say, 5 - 8 job ads a month at a fair price, DIY might be the way to go.

If, however, you want to ramp up the number of jobs shown and the overall
revenue (as opposed to price per ad), then a 3rd party job board which also
provides some job ads may be the way to go.

[1] [http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/how-hard-could-it-be-
th...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/how-hard-could-it-be-thanks-or-no-
thanks_Printer_Friendly.html?partner=fogcreek)

------
noodle
not a big deal to just create your own. there are good things available out
there. ex:

<http://www.jobberbase.com/>

